# Training



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Post ur vids of training here an explain how they work what they are etc.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I ran in to this thread, and noticed no one responded. I was in competitive recurve archery for 32 yrs. I did some training!! I was fortunate enough to have trainers and coaches. I retired due to arthritis in my hands. I've always shot slings since I was a kid. But all that has changed now since I cannot pinch the pouch. I have to start all over and learn to grip the pouch between my four finger and middle finger. That's the main reason I joined this forum. I am determined to do it! Any one got any ideas?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, gripping between the forefinger and the middle finger like you suggested seems a good idea. Some guys that shoot full butterfly style also grip between the palm of their hand and the middle and ring fingers.

And for the heavy bands Dankung sells a mechanical release with a pistol grip.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This release seems to be going off well. Just trying to work it into my subconscious after pinching the pouch for my whole life. The best part is it doesn't hurt. It seemed to be a smooth release. I'm working on learning to upload a video. I'm better with a SS than a computer.


----------

